# Best way to get a small number of Dexter Heifers bred?



## mem (Oct 28, 2005)

Right now we have two Dexter heifers that are almost ready for their first breeding. We plan to grow our herd just a bit, keeping 5 to 7 heifers eventually. My question is which is the easiest, most economical way to get them bred? How difficult is it to keep and handle a bull (although we can make fewer genetic improvements if we keep our own bull)? What is the feasibility of shipping them off to get bred somewhere? How about AI? I am capable of performing AI, can synchronize the girls myself, but what type of equipment would I need to have on hand to do AI myself? If we want an AI tech to do the work, do we need to purchase the semen from the breeders directly and have them shipped to the AI tech?

TIA


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Unless you have had the training don't try AIing yourself. You would need a liquid nitrogen storage tank to keep the semen frozen, an AI gun (these come in different diameters to fit different sizes of semen straws), sheaths for the gun, a head gate, plastic OB gloves, OB lubricant and so on and so on. So unless you are planning to AI a number of cows, it would not be cost effective to try and do your own. There should be an AI tech near you. Call your vet or extension agent to find a tech. If you want an AI tech to do it, ask them if they can get the semen for you. They will have connections. If they won't order the semen, then you will need to contact the breeder with
the semen you want, and have it shipped directly to whoever is going to AI for you. Make sure the tech has a liquid nitrogen tank to store the semen for you. I find that our Dexters stick better if they are still in standing heat when I AI them. If you are wanting full blood Dexter calves then you either need to AI them, find someone with a Dexter bull or buy a bull yourself. I you don't mind Dexter/Angus calves, a black angus bull would be OK to breed the heifers. If you have a neigbor with a black angus bull, talk to them.


----------



## Welshmom (Sep 7, 2008)

I don't know how things work around AI down by you, but I had my small herd AI'd. I used a service, like SelectSires or ABS I think, and called them. They talked me all through it. I got the synchro stuff from my vet, did that myself, then called the tech when they were in heat. I had previously ordered the semen I wanted, so they had that on hand. It was very easy and efficient, and very reasonable cost-wise. FAR cheaper than having a bull! And much better genetics than I could have found in any bull for hundreds of miles, probably. I was using black angus, so that part wasn't a problem for me. You may have to look around to find Dexter semen. 

Give it a try.


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

AI should be a snap where you're located. Your vet can either do it or arrange it.

Dexter semen isn't as readily available, but you can find a long list of AI bulls at:

http://www.dextercattle.org/AI Bulls.htm

Scroll down to find Brenn of Paradise. That's my bull. He's still the only one listed that is homozygous for A2 milk. His straws are $25.

Genebo
Paradise Farm


----------



## mem (Oct 28, 2005)

Thanks y'all.

Genebo -- forgive my ignorance, but what exactly is A2 milk?

Odd thing is, is that I am a vet, just not practicing in a large animal practice right now -- so I can do the AI, synchronize the heifers, etc. -- I just don't have the liquid nitrogen tank or the AI gun.


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

A few years ago, it was discovered that some cows produce A1 beta casein in their milk. This type of beta casein was implicated in some serious health problems: type 1 diabetes, heart disease and autism.

Those cows that didn't have the A1 beta casein mostly had the A2 type. The A2 beta casein has no association with those health problems.

In New Zealand they're trying to completely eliminate the A1 milk from their commercial dairy herds. A DNA test can identify which type of milk a cow (or bull) carries. By selective breeding, they may soon be free of the A1 genes.

There is one dairy in the US that has identified enough A2 cows to allow them to have a totally A2 herd. They're the Prairieland dairy in Nebraska. They sell their milk and milk products through HY-Vee stores in the midwest.

Your cows might be either CC (both genes for A2), AC (an A1 gene and an A2 gene) or AA (both genes for A1). Breeding them to a CC bull will increase their chances of producing a CC calf.

If your cow is tested to be CC, she will produce pure A2 milk. If she's AC, she'll produce milk with both A1 and A2 beta caseins. If she's AA, she'll produce pure A1 milk.

There are a few other known types of beta casein, but all the other types are rare. You can ignore them.

Around here, the AI tech charges are so reasonable that my vet won't do AI unless the tech is too busy. For about $25 the AI tech will order the straws, store them until time, then perform the AI on a cow that is ready. My vet does synchronization, if required.

North American Breeders is where Brenn's semen is stored. They charge $25 rental for the cryo shipping container. That includes return shipping. Then you have to pay for the straws and for shipping.

Genebo
Paradise Farm


----------



## postroad (Jan 19, 2009)

Well I just learned something new!


----------



## Dirtslinger (Feb 10, 2007)

genebo said:


> A few years ago, it was discovered that some cows produce A1 beta casein in their milk. This type of beta casein was implicated in some serious health problems: type 1 diabetes, heart disease and autism.
> 
> Those cows that didn't have the A1 beta casein mostly had the A2 type. The A2 beta casein has no association with those health problems.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the detailed explanation of A2. I had heard about A2 milk before getting my exters but would like to get my cows checked and work with it, if possible.


----------



## Alan In Texas (Jan 25, 2007)

I have 2 bull calves for sale. (250.00) I have the father of them that I would sell also. He is black, long legged, registered (ADCA#20939). $650.00 I wil deliver for .10 a mile. I am about 180 miles south of you.


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

so Genebo,
how do you get your cow's milk tested to see what kind of beta casein it has? Is it expensive to do?


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

I had mine tested by a circuitous route that took the samples overseas. It was time-consuming and expensive. Now you can have Dexter cattle tested through the American Dexter Cattle Association for $35. You can have Devon cattle tested through the North American Devon Cattle Association. I don't know the cost. There is a lab in Nebraska that tests, but I don't know the specifics. I think you can have Kerry cattle tested, although I don't know how. If you want Kerry cattle tested, email me and I'll put you in contact with a Kerry breeder who can help.

Other breeds can be tested through independent labs.

It involves pulling a twist of tail hairs with the roots attached. These are used for DNA testing.

Genebo
Paradise Farm


----------



## ~Tomboy~ (Oct 13, 2005)

I saw this posted just recently about A1 & A2 milk. It's dated Feb 09

http://www.foodstandards.gov.au/newsroom/factsheets/factsheets2009/a1anda2milkfebruary24196.cfm

http://www.nzfsa.govt.nz/policy-law/projects/a1-a2-milk/index.htm


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

A2 milk is very controversial. There has been an awful lot written about it, good and bad, on the other side of the world. Up until now, it had little effect on us.

Now that A2 milk testing is available, it's a small step to determine which type your cow produces.

One thing that impressed me, and turned me in favor of A2 milk, is that no one seemed to have any evidence to claim that A2 milk was bad for you. Lots of evidence that A1 was bad. The worst that I read about A2 was that the case against A1 wasn't proven beyond doubt.

Therefore I decided to develop a pure A2 herd as my goal.

At least some of the objections voiced about the A1/A2 controversy have to do with the fact that a corporation was formed to promote the A2 milk. For profit. That twisted some peoples tails. They couldn't separate the qualities of the milk from the qualities of the businessmen who were making money off of it.

Focus on the milk. Until someone shows a new legitimate study that shows that A2 milk is just as bad for you, I'll still avoid the A1 as much as I can.

Genebo
Paradise Farm


----------

